# how cold is too cold for a recoat on flat roof ?



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

flatroofing said:


> Just recently did a small repair at 19 degrees.Takes alitte time to do the repair.Used a propane torch, sucked water from leak for 5 min.Used solvent based coating.Did a few rusty screws.Happy tenants, dri building.Dont do this often.Hope this helps.



I have dried a flat roof COUNTLESS times wit ha broom and a torch! VERY effective!

If done correctly, you can coat directly after the heat and create a better bond!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have dried a flat roof COUNTLESS times wit ha broom and a torch! VERY effective!
> 
> If done correctly, you can coat directly after the heat and create a better bond!


Would I do it on a small temporary patch on an asphalt or modified roof. Sure would. Would I do it to a whole roof? Not a chance.

Let's say you are coating a 100+ square roof. You're gonna torch the whole thing first? I'm not. Even if I would, who's goign to pay me for added labor, propane and risk? 

Would you torch an epdm, pvc, tpo or other similiar roof? I certainly wouldn't.


----------

